# I was ripped off!!!!



## fractureman (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey guys and gals,

Someone has stolen my 2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI from my barn in Parry, Michigan!! VIN# 4XAMH50AX7B293427. It was fully camouflaged with a gun holder on the right side and a bow holder on the back, with brush guards front and back. There is a $500.00 reward for any info that gets my machine back!!! Please contact me at (248)858-3213.

Thanks, Joe Del Duco:SHOCKED::help::rant::irked::tsk::yikes:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Who is Joe Del Duco??


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Vin number would be helpful to locate the quad.


----------



## fractureman (Nov 4, 2004)

That would be me the guy that got ripped off!! The VIN# is in my post.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Was the key in it???? If not you might want to check dealers to see if anyone has tried to get a replacement key or a new switch....


----------



## fractureman (Nov 4, 2004)

No the key was with me that's why I called the 2 closest dealers Honda in Owasso and the Polaris dealer in Lansing!!


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

keep an eye out on craigslist michigan listings

some people are duuuuumb and ballsy

they will steal something and post it up for a quick sale

all it takes is a hotmail or gmail account and meet the buyer in a parking lot.


if done correctly, its totally annonymous


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I would go to the Mounds. Waterford is not that far from there. Might be a good place to check out. Might find some kid riding around on it. 

If you go take your title with you. If you spot an atv that looks like yours contact the police before you go questioning the person.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

will post over at atvoffroad.net 


Sorry to hear this!!!!
Tim


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

I hope you can find your machine soon and without any damage. I was just looking at getting insurance for my Sportsman 500 today. I think I won't delay getting a policy now that I've read about your experience. Good luck...


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

That sucks, I hope you get it back. I am glad mine is inshured as we have a country full of low life's.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Call your home owners insurance company. Its probably covered.
Irregardless, sorry to hear about that. Hope they catch them and you get the quad back undamaged.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Did you report it to law enforcement?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

yooperguy2003 said:


> I hope you can find your machine soon and without any damage. I was just looking at getting insurance for my Sportsman 500 today. I think I won't delay getting a policy now that I've read about your experience. Good luck...


Insurance on these things is a must! They are too easy to steal. I have a policy with progressive....about $160 a year I think. Includes collision and liability as well.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

If it was insured than have fun picking out your new quad. If it wasn't that thats a big chance your taking leaving an expensive machine in your BARN. If I had insurance I wouldn't care


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Groundsize said:


> If it was insured than have fun picking out your new quad. If it wasn't that thats a big chance your taking leaving an expensive machine in your BARN. If I had insurance I wouldn't care


They are too big an investment today not to insure them! I'm looking at a Teryx SxS at the moment and if I get it, it will be insured before it leaves the dealer floor. These things are much to easy to steal and much too big a target! With Progressive, they cover you for full replacement cost too.....not blue book value of your current machine. My quad stays locked in my garage attached to my house and I still worry it will get stolen.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Swamp Monster said:


> They are too big an investment today not to insure them! I'm looking at a Teryx SxS at the moment and if I get it, it will be insured before it leaves the dealer floor. These things are much to easy to steal and much too big a target! With Progressive, they cover you for full replacement cost too.....not blue book value of your current machine. My quad stays locked in my garage attached to my house and I still worry it will get stolen.


You got that right. Mine" 660 Grizzly with 70 hrs." was wheeled out the back side of the property, within 100 yds of my open bedroom window, along with my bow, my wifes bow, and a 22 rifle, ONE WEEK BEFORE BOW SEASON. Replacement value insurance through Auto Owners ROCKS. I will never be without it again.


----------



## Eschmidt48 (Aug 10, 2009)

im sorry to here that! just look at the bright side you could buy a honda.


----------

